# Hello



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi to everyone,

First time on this sight, very excited there is a specific harness section. I will tell everyone a bit about us.

We show harness ponies and horses. Currently we only have one pony in work. Our clydesdale mare is in foal (Maiden) and due for a November baby. Our current show pony is a Welsh Section B / Arabian pony. 

Would love to hear from other people out there, what vehicles you have, who specialises in your harness etc.

Thanks ,

Laura.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

welcome to hf...that is really cool.i love clydesdales!


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for your welcome, its a great site.

If you love clydies you can check out our Australian forum for clydesdale owners, breeders and enthusiasts.

If you google clydesdale qld there should be site there with a link to the forum.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum. 
Aww I also like Clydesdales...they're so big & beautiful!


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is a pic of our Clydie mare at a show in a led class.
Its not a great photo of her (we have many others of her in harness), will post some of her in harness when I scan them.
Her name is Gordon Brae Murraya - we call her murraya. She is 8yr old, black with roan, she stands at 16.3 hands.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's stunning!!


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

Here are some pics of my Welsh pony.
Owendale Claudia








This photo is of her at her 2nd show in harness 5 years ago.








This is us training at home.








This is us at our last show in harness. 

















Would love to see pics of other peoples harness horses and ponies.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow your Welsh is gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ooh your welsh is gorgeous! and also OP- you had better post pictures of that clyde baby!!!! or i will flip! haha- i will flip[ anyways because im sure hes gonna be cute! your mare is very pretty.my uncle has 3 percherons and they are amazxing.i love drafts.and one i have to train.ughh.lol


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

Will definately post pics of the foal, I have told our mare (Murraya) it must be a black filly (LOL).
I have taken monthly photos of her since she was in foal so I can watch & record her tummy grow. 

I have been told the clydies bred in the States are huge, does anyone know what your breed standard height is?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yay can't wait for the foal pics!


----------



## Deblyne (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Laura, love photo's of Owendale Claudia , you both look great together. Noticed you've been at the Brisbane Royal last 2 years very envious. I do Harness driving in Far North Queensland. I drive a Viceroy, my husband drives to. Been driving for about 15 yrs, Been with ponies/horses all my life. We usually follow the shows here. Used to drive our stallion, but now am driving his daughter.
Tried to post some photo's but failed, will try again later.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Deblyne said:


> Hi Laura, love photo's of Owendale Claudia , you both look great together. Noticed you've been at the Brisbane Royal last 2 years very envious. I do Harness driving in Far North Queensland. I drive a Viceroy, my husband drives to. Been driving for about 15 yrs, Been with ponies/horses all my life. We usually follow the shows here. Used to drive our stallion, but now am driving his daughter.
> Tried to post some photo's but failed, will try again later.


Welcome Deblyne! It is great to have another driver on the forum!


----------



## Deblyne (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi LauraB, Nice to be here, there is not a lot of forums that have harness, and it is so nice to find one. Just come back from driving this morning. Had to leave a bit early this morning, as it gets a bit hot and humid here. But had a nice drive. Between buses school kids, dogs and traffic!. Horses have so much to cope with these days.


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi Deblyne,

Sorry my internet service decided to not agree with me the past month, but all is well now.

You should just head out to Brisbane Royal if your able to make the journey. Its certainly not that daunting once your in the ring ... its getting into the ring that is sometimes the struggle.

If your able to post pics I'd love to see them.
Are you a member of a harness club in your area?

Regards,


Laura.


----------



## Deblyne (Feb 13, 2009)

Me with Merrick at the Malanda 2008 show  Had a great Drive today. And finely worked out how to put a piccy on.
Have been a member of the Townsville club, they are a great lot. They come this way for shows. 
But I am 4/5 hours drive from there. There a quite a few drivers here though.
Will try another photo in a minute if this one works.


----------



## Deblyne (Feb 13, 2009)

This Paul with Stretch (Mondiso Park Occassion) at Malanda Show 2008.


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

What great ponies and wonderful that you both get out showing 2 ponies at the one show.
We decided a few years ago to only take one horse out at a time, so I envy both your enthusiasm.

I'll have to add more photos of our guys once they loose some weight and can fit in the shafts LOL.


----------



## Deblyne (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Orchid Park, no mean feat getting two ponies in ring with two drivers. So good luck! Can be done. This year we will be only using Merrick. Like to enjoy ourselves a bit more.


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

Well I dont know how you did it with the 2 to date. It is such a huge task getting to a show with one pony and all the gear.
I remember we took our mare to a show and I also took a led horse along. The pony (claudia) had 2 gear changes as we took both the viceroy and sulky.
I forgot to pack the sulky seat and a driving apron for the viceroy. It was totally embarassing ... in both classes there were 6 - 9 competitors ... that was the last time I took 2 horses and 2 turnouts. LOL.


----------

